# quarantine process



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nice thread but (imo) your timeline is too short.
Treating and purging takes 30 days or more. Watching for symptoms alone is not enough.
Put together a thread here and soon to add an entry covering Mycobacterial diseases of fish.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=138137&highlight=


----------



## vee (May 13, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> nice thread but (imo) your timeline is too short.
> Treating and purging takes 30 days or more. Watching for symptoms alone is not enough.
> Put together a thread here and soon to add an entry covering Mycobacterial diseases of fish.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=138137&highlight=


Thanks for reading. Some of the treatments I've used are between 10 to 21 days. I've never had to do 30. Looking forward to reading your thread.


----------



## vee (May 13, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> nice thread but (imo) your timeline is too short.
> Treating and purging takes 30 days or more. Watching for symptoms alone is not enough.
> Put together a thread here and soon to add an entry covering Mycobacterial diseases of fish.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=138137&highlight=


I read your quarantine post and I see why you can have a 30+ day quarantine with very little fish death. I would love to have a ready made planted tank for QT. My only thought would be how do you sterilize the tank after QT if you have a major outbreak? I guess that would mean to dump everything out, bleach, and start again.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice article. Thanks for posting.

I've had a couple rams I bought from petco less than a week ago in an established QT. They are super healthy and eating well with nice coloration. I don't think I"ll be able to wait much more than 10 days, and I'm pretty sure 45 isn't going to happen!! :icon_lol:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

vee said:


> I read your quarantine post and I see why you can have a 30+ day quarantine with very little fish death. I would love to have a ready made planted tank for QT. My only thought would be how do you sterilize the tank after QT if you have a major outbreak? I guess that would mean to dump everything out, bleach, and start again.


It's mentioned in the thread but yes, in the event of virus or other pathogen entry the plants are destroyed and the tank cleared.
The cheap substrate is pennies a pound to replace or it can be boiled and used again. 
The tank, heater, filter misc hardware etc. are washed/scrubbed down with 3% hydrogen peroxide and allowed to air dry after cleaning. 
Then everything is sprayed down with 70% or above rubbing alcohol maintaining a wet surface area for at least 1 minute then water rinsed and dried again.

Reload, replant with trimmings and start all over. I see this as little loss for the peace of mind.


----------



## vee (May 13, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> It's mentioned in the thread but yes, in the event of virus or other pathogen entry the plants are destroyed and the tank cleared.
> The cheap substrate is pennies a pound to replace or it can be boiled and used again.
> The tank, heater, filter misc hardware etc. are washed/scrubbed down with 3% hydrogen peroxide and allowed to air dry after cleaning.
> Then everything is sprayed down with 70% or above rubbing alcohol maintaining a wet surface area for at least 1 minute then water rinsed and dried again.
> ...


I'm really liking our idea of a planted QT tank, but I'm thinking at a very small scale of a 10 gallon tall to reduce footprint. I don't buy tons of fish and a 10 gallon tall would be about right. I'll give it a try and post later on when everything is cycled. I'm planing to get some rams which, from my experience, do not like QT at all. The plants will make them much happier I'm sure.


----------



## vee (May 13, 2011)

thelub - thanks for reading


----------

